# IVF October- buddies needed!



## West coast

After 3.5 years of ttc naturally, months of acupuncture, naturopathic medicine, diet changes, 3 IuI's, and a laparoscopy to remove endometriosis and cysts....we're doing IVF in October. DH and I are both in our mid 30's and very health but we have never fallen pregnant. We never thought it would come to this. It's scary. Meeting the nurse to get all my meds set up, fill out paper work and make a schedule today, I thought would be exciting. Instead I'm crying and frustrated. Living over an hour away from our FS, it means taking lots of time off work in the next couple month. My DH feels like Ivf is beyond what he wants to do, but is doing it for me. I'm feeling pressure. I wish my desire for a child wasn't so darn strong! Is anyone else going through this?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey I will be starting fet in October, had ivf this month but the cycle was cancelled due to my estrogen levels. 
We have been trying for 3 years no luck, dh has low sperm count. At the beginning dh was reluctant but once it got started he got really excited about the whole thing. 

What are your dh concerns? 
I know it is daunting all that both of you will have to do but it will be worth it carry a little baby in your arms. 
When I was younger I never thought i would be going through all this but we have to just get on with it and look at the end game


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi! :hi: I'll technically be starting my first IVF in September, but I'll be doing the long protocol so it will be October before anything really happens. :coffee: I'd love some buddies! :friends: I haven't been trying for as long, but I'm also 36 next month, so time's a tickin'. :jo: 

It was definitely a major adjustment when the doc said we should strongly consider IVF, especially because it came so much sooner than I anticipated. I wrote about my ambivalence here, and got a lot of amazing responses:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1763-anyone-else-have-mixed-feelings-ivf.html
Does that address any of your OH's concerns?

I have endometriosis and a bum tube, however all else is good, so I really didn't think we'd need IVF. But I didn't respond to Femara and my body went CRAZY on injectables (~40 follies and crashing estrogen--the hormones were hellish). The doc said I was at high risk of multiples and/or multiple cancelled cycles using anything other than IVF. At this point, I'm just excited and impatient to get it going.

Is anyone doing anything to prepare their bodies? I've quit all alcohol and cat waaaaaaay back on caffeine. I'm allowed one cup of tea each day, but that's it. Almost no sugar or processed foods. Starting acupuncture on Saturday.

I hope we all get our sticky bfps! :flower:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey pbl 
I think I always at the back of my mind knew something was up me and dh have been together for nearly ten years and in all that time have never had any accidents even thou we were not always careful. So when we decided to try I only gave it 6 months before I went to the gp. In preparation for my cycle dh and I gave up alcohol and did more exercise. Had a healthier diet. And drank loads of milk and ate loads of protein during the cycle. Was suppose to help with egg quality which it did and ohss which it did not spent one week in hospital:haha:


----------



## West coast

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hey I will be starting fet in October, had ivf this month but the cycle was cancelled due to my estrogen levels.
> We have been trying for 3 years no luck, dh has low sperm count. At the beginning dh was reluctant but once it got started he got really excited about the whole thing.
> 
> What are your dh concerns?
> I know it is daunting all that both of you will have to do but it will be worth it carry a little baby in your arms.
> When I was younger I never thought i would be going through all this but we have to just get on with it and look at the end game

Hi Bundles!
My DH just thinks Ivf is so unnatural and maybe we just aren't meant to be parents. The cost scares him too. I have always worked with children and was always so excited to have my own! Since our reason is still unknown(aside from endo), I feel like Ivf should work but since iui didn't.... Time will tell!.


----------



## West coast

pbl_ge said:


> Hi! :hi: I'll technically be starting my first IVF in September, but I'll be doing the long protocol so it will be October before anything really happens. :coffee: I'd love some buddies! :friends: I haven't been trying for as long, but I'm also 36 next month, so time's a tickin'. :jo:
> 
> It was definitely a major adjustment when the doc said we should strongly consider IVF, especially because it came so much sooner than I anticipated. I wrote about my ambivalence here, and got a lot of amazing responses:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1763-anyone-else-have-mixed-feelings-ivf.html
> Does that address any of your OH's concerns?
> 
> I have endometriosis and a bum tube, however all else is good, so I really didn't think we'd need IVF. But I didn't respond to Femara and my body went CRAZY on injectables (~40 follies and crashing estrogen--the hormones were hellish). The doc said I was at high risk of multiples and/or multiple cancelled cycles using anything other than IVF. At this point, I'm just excited and impatient to get it going.
> 
> Is anyone doing anything to prepare their bodies? I've quit all alcohol and cat waaaaaaay back on caffeine. I'm allowed one cup of tea each day, but that's it. Almost no sugar or processed foods. Starting acupuncture on Saturday.
> 
> I hope we all get our sticky bfps! :flower:

 I never thought I'd be an "old" mom! But hopefully we are all good in October. 
I've made various diet changes over the years. Firstly, I'm vegetarian but eat fish. I tried eating meat this year, but just couldn't do it! I also found out I was allergic to milk after years of being in denial. So I've cut it out but cheat with chocolate(my weakness!). I'm off alcohol now(DH doesn't drink and is super fit and healthy). I saw a doc of Chinese med. who advised me to avoid all sugar(2fruit a day only) and all cold food! 1 salad a day is ok. It's been tough to stick to. Mostly chocolate is where I cheat! Doc said 1 cup of coffee is ok but no green tea. Weird. Other tea is fine. 
I'm getting a massage Monday and acupuncture at the start of next cycle(1.5 weeks) . I ll start Estrace after my next ovulation and have my meds ready to go for Oct. ( Bravelle, Menopur and Orgalutran). Do you know what you'll be taking?


----------



## pbl_ge

Bundles, OMG - :shock: Did you get the official OHSS diagnosis? A week in the hospital sounds terrible! I'm realizing I don't know exactly what they do for FET--I know you don't get stimmed, but what DO you do during a FET cycle? Hope your body is super-ready by the time transfer happens! :hugs:

Westcoast, all you need is dark chocolate--milk problem solved! I'm a vegetarian, too (no fish), and my OH is vegan. He eats a lot of dark chocolate. He doesn't drink either. :roll: It would really be much easier if he could be the one who goes through all these meds. I've been trying to increase protein, too. I'm sorry your OH is ambivalent about this. :nope: It's wonderful that he's willing to try for you! 

I'll be using Gonal-F, Lupron, Ovidrel, and progesterone (Endometrin). :thumbup: Perhaps more? :shrug: I tried to get the nurses to give me more detail, but it seems like they didn't even want to talk to me until next cycle arrived. :dohh: 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

West coast sorry he feels that way, but the technology has been around for over 30years with well over a million babies worldwide. Babies who have lead happy normal lives and gone on to have children of their own. The cost can be scary that is a valid point but I do think its worth it. Sorry for the rant but coming from the medical field the science is there to enhance our lives not just accept it can't be done, otherwise people with heart conditions should not have stents and pace makers but in, or hip replacements should not be done as it was just meant to happen. 
You have to stay positive it will happen:hugs:

Pbl yes I got the official diagnosis at the hospital, had fluid build up around the ovaries, kidneys and in the abdomen. 
It was not fun in the hospital but glad dh forced me to go as my bloodwork was not good and fluid was going to lungs. I gained over 3 kilos in water weight in 4 days.

Yeah it's very similar apart from no stimming so the clinic has said I need to have to cycles before I can start my fet cycle so I am on my first AF cycle now. On the fet cycle I will take buserelin from day 21 for a couple of weeks then I will take estrogen tablets to thicken my uterus lining then I think the fet happens. 

I don't really eat meat to so I found it much easier to take the protein shakes that you get from the gym

When is your next AF due?


----------



## West coast

I'm learning so many acronyms on this site! Lol. What is FET? 
Bundles, thanks for the scientific way to look at it! i love it!
OHSS and in hospital is not fun! Glad you have it sorted now.
I'm wondering how many days off I will need for IVF? I may have to have another HSG at the beginning of this coming cycle (due on sept 6th). :( I haven't had one done in 3 years and my FS thinks it would be wise. I did however have a lap done in march(different doc) and am hoping he sees those results and is fine with not doing the HSG....but the nurse sort of said its up to me. I do not want another hsg(freakin hurt! And it's a day off work). Argh! 
Where is everyone else in their cycle?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I know I still struggle with some:haha:
Fet stands for frozen egg transfer
Days off it depends. I think I had quite a standard cycle which you will probably be the same as you have no issues so I went in for a consultation visit and bloods were taken. Then I down regulated, did not need to go in again until my baseline scan which was two weeks after dr. After baseline I went every other day for a week until EC but it was just for an hour so just moved my lunch hour, clinic was an hour away so still had to work late on these days. EC had to take the whole day off and really the next day as I was in pain. Then if my cycle had not been cancelled I would have gone in again at either 3 days after or 5 for egg transfer then depending on the clinic they will recommend anything from 1 day to 2 weeks off until test day. 
Hsg I don't envy you they hurt! I had two attempt at it and have not had a successful one apparently I have a tilted cervix so it's hard to access the uterus.


----------



## pbl_ge

Bundles, did they do a practice embryo transfer on you? If the HSG was tricky it seems like that could be hard, too. I think it's usual practice, but thought I'd mention it, just in case. :flower:

West, will your clinic can fit in all the scan appts before your work? If so, it's not much time off at all. then i I was told a full day off for ER?EC (which could be a problem with my teaching schedule--a bit nervous!) and just a couple of hours at most for ET. 

I'm 4 dpo in my last pre-IVF cycle. Wouldn't it be fun if I got a bfp this month? :haha: Just kidding. Not much hope of that! :roll: 

The waiting is the hardest part, as they say. :coffee:


----------



## West coast

PBL, are you a teacher too?? I'm back to work tomorrow but may end up at a different school then I'm starting at...so I'm worried about time off at the beginning and making impressions et.. HSG could be a half day and morning scans may work(but I live over an hour away, so I'll be cutting it close). I was told 1-3 days off for retrieval and same for ET. Im not one to sit around or take advantage but i do want ET to work! What is EC?
Waiting is hard! I'm trying to plan some fun things in the mean time and of course going back to school will be busy!


----------



## pbl_ge

West coast said:


> PBL, are you a teacher too?? I'm back to work tomorrow but may end up at a different school then I'm starting at...so I'm worried about time off at the beginning and making impressions et.. HSG could be a half day and morning scans may work(but I live over an hour away, so I'll be cutting it close). I was told 1-3 days off for retrieval and same for ET. Im not one to sit around or take advantage but i do want ET to work! What is EC?
> Waiting is hard! I'm trying to plan some fun things in the mean time and of course going back to school will be busy!

I'm a university professor, so it's a bit different. I have two regular classes each week for three hours each day (and sometimes two more--I'm team teaching a third course, so I only show up some weeks), and missing them is really only an option if I'm in the emergency room or similar. (I taught even during the worst parts of my m/c. I've even given a lecture with laryngitis!) I would feel VERY uncomfortable having to cancel them. I think I'm supposed to try and get someone else to stand in for me if I have to miss, but that doesn't seem very plausible. The good news is that my schedule is extremely flexible outside of those days, but class times are really cement. 

Your situation sounds very difficult. It seems most teachers have had to talk to their supervisors about the situation and why they have to miss some time. I don't know if that's still a good idea in a new situation. Why would you get reassigned? Is that a good thing? Is it possible to postpone until this part of your life is over? 

EC=Egg Collection = ER = Egg Retrieval. I can't figure out why some use one acronym over the other, but the meaning is exactly the same. :shrug:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi pbl
No they did not do a practice one, what would they do exactly try and find the uterus via ultrasound. Thanks for telling me I will mention it at my next appointment has been scheduled for 1st oct. 
I am feeling much better ohss is better apart from the hot flushes.

How are you lovely ladies


----------



## hmommy219

Ladies, can I join your group?

I had a successful IVF cycle in June but developed a major complication with my pregnancy at 9 weeks and sadly lost my little peanut at 13 weeks. I'm still dealing with the grief from that loss, but anxious to try again asap.

So, my hubby and I are giving IVF another go-- hopefully October. We have an appointment this Thursday with our RE to go over our new plan. 

I'm so scared this time that I won't get a BFP since I got one last time, and what are the chances I'll get lucky again?? :nope: 

We didn't have any eggs left to freeze, so I'm starting completely from square one. Ughh..... 

:hugs:


----------



## West coast

PBL, my job situation is complicated. I am still a temporary teacher and since the job I have now(at the school I love) is not full time, I have to apply to anything full time that comes up. I'll find out Friday or Monday if I have an interview for one of 2 ft jobs posted. Considering I'll likely have my HSG next week, timing sucks! But what can you do? I've been waiting for a ft job and a baby for years!

Bundles, good to hear you are feeling better!

Hmommy, welcome! I'm so sorry to hear what you have been through. It sure is an emotional roller coaster! All the best for this next round. Hopefully your last. ;)


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi hmommy welcome:flower:
Sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:
How did your appointment go today.

West coast good luck with the jobs


----------



## hmommy219

Well my appointment went well. My Dr will be doing the exact same protocol as last time which is the microdose lupron with gonal f protocol but may be upping my hgh to try for more eggs. We're set for Oct so I call on cycle day one that month. Jeez....it was surreal being back in his office. :wacko:

I also asked about donor eggs since I'm 36 in three weeks and he said the success rates for that at his clinic are 86 percent!! We are considering it if this coming cycle isn't successful. 

How are you all feeling? :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi HMommy. sorry about your loss. That must have been devastating. :hugs: From what I understand your chances of success with IVF are actually higher than most, as it's worked for you before. I read that somewhere, but can't remember where (I've been reading a LOT recently!). I'll second bundles's question: was your appt good? :flower: 

Bundles, what's new with you? Are you relaxing in your wait or getting impatient?

West, you must be getting close to starting your IVF cycle, right? :happydance: Sorry about the job stuff. Hope you get those interviews! 

I'm 8 dpo, and getting very antsy. Finally got all the blood work done and filled the BCP scrip. I still don't know a lot of the details about my cycle, and they basically didn't want to talk to me until CD1. I don't know, for example, what cycle day I start the BCP, when I start the lupron, exactly what happens in the transition between BCP and stimms, and whether or not I'll be able to go on two planned trips the first two weekends of Oct. I like to plan, so this is annoying. :growlmad:


----------



## hmommy219

Pbl, if your cycle is like the one I did, you'll call the IVF clinic on CD1 and they'll bring you in for a baseline ultrasound on CD 2 or 3 and you'll start bcp that day with the prescription they give you. :hugs:

I hope you're right about my chances being good! I'll take any good stats you can find! Lol... :thumbup:


----------



## West coast

I'm booked for a Hysteroscopy a week from Monday. Has anyone had one done?
I also got a full time job! Starting this Monday! Excited and nervous. It's going to be a very busy fall getting my class set up!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi west coast congratulations on the new job:happydance:
Yes I have had one they basically insert dye into your uterus and via scans see if there are any blockages in your Fallopian tubes or ovaries.


----------



## pbl_ge

West, congratulations! :happydance: As for the hysteroscopy, I had one done as part of my lap, so I don't really know what happens if you're not on the operating table. :shrug: 

I'm on AF watch, and hoping she comes really soon so I can start the BCP. :coffee:


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi All,

Really really need some support. My 2nd RE has advised if we don't get pregnant this time around then he does not suggest any more cycles. He has ofcourse suggested donor eggs. 

My husband wants to try everything first so if this doesgn't work we are packing our bags and going to the see the best doctor in Australia - in Brisbane!

We have been trying for 3 years now and it just seems that I have NO eggs left!!

Will start stimmin in 10 days time. This time I have no excitement left especially since last cycle we had nothing to transfer back and he our RE only gave us 16% chance.

Sorry for all this misery!!


----------



## hmommy219

West, I've had a hysteroscopy...it's no big deal :hugs: I didn't even fill my prescription for the painkillers they gave me. It's great you're getting it done..a good cleaning out will be a nice 'blank canvas' for your embryos to implant. :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, Unlucky. :hugs: So sorry you've had such a rough journey. I hope this cycle does the trick for you. I know donor eggs is a difficult thing, but there was a group of 7 women who went through it recently at the same time and 6/7 are starting or about to start their second trimester. It really might be worth considering. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1281991-anyone-using-donor-eggs.html

CD1 here, so I start the BCP on Saturday! :dance:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi unlucky41 so sorry about your failed cycles:hugs:

Pbl:happydance: yah 

West coast how was the hysterscopy?


----------



## Unlucky41

pbl_ge said:


> Hi, Unlucky. :hugs: So sorry you've had such a rough journey. I hope this cycle does the trick for you. I know donor eggs is a difficult thing, but there was a group of 7 women who went through it recently at the same time and 6/7 are starting or about to start their second trimester. It really might be worth considering.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1281991-anyone-using-donor-eggs.html
> 
> CD1 here, so I start the BCP on Saturday! :dance:

Thanks for this pbl_ge we will eventually get there but for now my husband hasn't been able to accept donor eggs yet. This will be our 2nd last round with my own eggs. If this cycle doesn't work then we will try one last time with a new doctor then probably have to head overseas for donor eggs. 

So you have started your cycle or you doing the long regulated protocol ?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey everyone hope you all had a good weekend:flower:


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies,

Well, I went out and bought Royal Jelly and DHEA because I read so much online about how great it is for egg quality going into IVF. However, today I emailed my RE and he said he doesn't recommend I take supplements. Now I'm stumped. Anyone have any knowledge of these supplements? Anyone receive opposite advise? 

Hope you're all feeling well and excited to get started!!


----------



## pbl_ge

I went through all my supps with my doctor in the conversation about IVF. He approved all of them, and actually told me to increase my dosage of a couple (fish oil & CoQ10). But doctors definitely have divergent thoughts on these, and the recommendations differ for your diagnosis and profile. For example, the CoQ10 is specifically for those older than 35. Both my doctor and I are research dorks, and everything that I'm on (except for the iron and D3, which are related to prior deficiencies I've had) is supported in the research literature around IVF.

Royal jelly and DHEA are both theorized to improve egg quality (although I'm not familiar with the evidence backing them), right? What about the possibility of taking them only until you start stimms? :shrug: It's just a thought. I always default to the doctor's opinion, as you don't want to fight the meds he's putting you on. 

Hope this helps. :hugs:


----------



## amoreamy

I everyone, I wondered whether I could join.

I'm a bit behind you guys but it would be nice to be able to talk to ladies at a similar time.
I am currently having the preliminary tests done at my clinic (leeds). I have had bloodwork done and sa from my partner and I have just got my letter through to have my scan to check my ovarian reserves (praying that's ok!) [-o&lt;

Apparently my gp and gyno have been pretty thorough up to now so I don't need a lot doing at this stage. 
Ivf came out of the blue really and for a long time I felt quite resistant and did a lot of research into adoption instead. I my heart of hearts though I knew that I would never be able to live with myself if I didn't try. It seemed that getting to that decision was incredibly hard and now we're decided and we're beginning it's easy again :) And don't often feel at peace in this way!

I discovered after my hsg which was one of the primary investigations with my gyno, that both tubes were blocked. I have unofficially have been trying to get pregnant since my late teens, when I miscarried and it devastated me. That was over 10 years ago, so I kind of knew there was a problem, as I've only had one actual positive test since then.

My partner tested a little low on morphology the first test, and fine and dandy on the second, so hoping this last test will also be fine.

Apologies for my rambling potted history!


----------



## hmommy219

pbl, I bought the co Q 10 today and plan to take it up until stims. I think my Dr. has the attitude "there's no proof that it works, but it won't hurt either" so I'll pop that and the royal jelly until stim time. I'm staying away from the DHEA because I've read that your Dr. should prescribe it based on your situation, and if women take it who don't really need it, it could actually interfere with IVF success... I'm terrified to do anything that would hurt our chances :nope:


Welcome amoreamy! It sounds like you and hubby are good candidates for success this route. I know it's a tough decision to make, but I think once you see that little heart beat on the ultrasound, you'll know you made the right decision. :hugs: Wishing you lots of luck!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, Amoreamy! :flower: Hope this thing works for you, too! :hugs:


----------



## amoreamy

Thanks everyone :)

I've ordered some royal jelly, taking zinc and folic acid, and mainly on zeta west's advice, have cut out all processed foods, sugar, dairy and artificial sweetners. If it wasn't for a blazing cold I'm sure I would feel better!

trying to encourage hubby too but he tends to rebel if pushed too hard, so just trying to subtly feed him good stuff!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone 
The only things I took were folic acid and well woman. But your plan sounds good:thumbup:

Welcome amoureamy yeah it was a struggle to get my dh to take his wellman to. We stopped drinking also which was his hard for him even over eating healthy:haha:


----------



## hmommy219

Amoreamy, I read that dairy was good for you?? I've been drinking a glass of whole milk every day.. is that bad?? Lol....:wacko:


----------



## amoreamy

hmommy219 said:


> Amoreamy, I read that dairy was good for you?? I've been drinking a glass of whole milk every day.. is that bad?? Lol....:wacko:

The vitamin content is probably good but I've read various things that say it's an inflammatory in the body, and can interfer hormonally. My chiropractor backed that up and said rice and almond milk are good alternatives. I'm also vegetarian so it means getting protein elsewhere. I have eggs as a staple quite a lot as well as quorn, alongside tonnes of fruit and vegetables, I have coconut milk and beans and legumes :)
(it's been quite a diet overhaul! )


----------



## pbl_ge

Dairy is one of those things that people fight about, like gluten. Lots of people swear it's bad for you, but I think it's only bad for some people...like gluten. Inflammation caused by a diet could be a problem for some infertility cases, but the same foods don't cause inflammation in everyone. Some people have milk allergies or intolerance, while others have gluten allergies or intolerance. You just have to know what is good for your body (and sometimes your diagnosis, too).

Amy, I'm veg, too. :flower: I started supplementing my diet with high quality (no soy, no dairy) protein powder some months ago, and I really do feel much better. I think it's possible that protein intake could be related to IVF success, but I'm not sure if anyone has ever researched it. 

:flower:


----------



## amoreamy

I totally agree pbl, it very much depends on the individual, and I've always been a little reluctant to give uo dairy just because a lot of my favourites are dairy! But if I should try it for any reason it's definitely this! If it doesnt seem to make a difference I'm sure I won't be disappointed to return back!
My mum was convinced she had a dairy intolerance when she was actually celiac. Just a maze of different things to think about and consider. I'm not going to go crazy about it though, because being calm and happy and at optimum wellbeing is the most important thing :flower:

pbl, is that a supplement without additives etc? Do you have it as a shake?


----------



## pbl_ge

This is the one we buy:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0021FEMZG
We usually get the unflavored kind and mix it with whatever nondairy milk we have. OH prefers almond and coconut; I prefer flax.

Interesting about your mother. Do you think you're also sensitive to gluten?


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you for that, that's so kind of you :)

I don't know whether I am too or not. I did try gluten free but it did strange things to my digestion, and as soon as I had some gluten I was fine again. I couldn't really decipher what that actually meant, as it could have been some kind of reaction which my body needed. Who knows!! :dohh:


----------



## West coast

Hi all!
I wonder how much diet will affect Ivf results? I too take supplements, avoid dairy since im allergic to milk, and avoid gluten since it makes me feel better. I've been told to eat warm things for a dr of Chinese med. and avoid many others. But it's been a busy and stressful 2 weeks getting sorted at my new job! I can't help have a treat. And yesterday was my friends 40th, so I even had some drinks. I will avoid from now on since I'm starting Estrace Thursday and my injections when my period starts( I'm on day 16 now). My hysteroscopy proved my uterus is clear, on Monday...so I'm good to go! Exciting!


----------



## hmommy219

Exciting to get started west coast!! :happydance: I was also told to enjoy warm foods. What did your Chinese Dr tell you to avoid?


----------



## amoreamy

That is exciting west coast :)


----------



## amoreamy

How is everyone getting on? 

Well, I now know that I'm immune to rubella, and have never had chlamydia so that's nice!! It's actually quite interesting as ever since I had my hsg results my two doctors have always hinted strongly that it was probably chlamydia at some point in my past that has caused the scarring in my tubes, and I've been pretty adamant it wasn't! I'm sure it's actually a result of an eating disorder when I was a teenager, so I'm pleased at least that they were wrong! It's been annoying me to have them gaze disapprovingly at me as if the writing's on the wall.
Rant over! :dohh:


----------



## pbl_ge

:haha: Glad you've ruled out the stigmatized tubal blockage reasons! :angelnot:

What's everyone's IVF status? :shrug: I have my trial transfer and "teach" on Monday, and will start the Lupron in 12 days. :coffee:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi pbl 

I have my follow up appointment on tues, to find out when I can have fet. But in the meantime waiting for AF is due today but I don't think it will be coming


----------



## amoreamy

Next clinic appointment on the 8th of October, hoping for a treatment start date, and will get my prescription too :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Hey Ladies! :flower:

A woman on another thread was asking about stress management during IVF. I was wondering if we could share a list of ideas? Here's what I came up with:

-Stay somewhat busy, so I've got other things to think about.
-Make special efforts with my marriage, so that the stress doesn't have negative effects.
-Utilize all my best self care: eating well, getting good low-key exercise, indulging in hot baths and high quality products, etc.
-Therapeutic application of Netflix. :haha:
-Acupuncture
-Breathing. (There are actually studies about the importance of breathing deeply during stress. Some theories suggest that shallow breathing during stressful times may be one of the most important mechanisms of physiological stress damage.)
-Hanging out with the dog a lot. :awww:

Anyone else have good ideas?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

That is quit an extensive list as it stands the only thing I would add is 
Do not over research as you can go round and round in circles with all the things outs there


----------



## West coast

Nice list for sure! I would add yoga weekly, giving myself or treating myself to a manicure or pedicure, walking hiking or running in the forest and meditation. I've done 2 of these 21 day challenges before, and next is starting October 7th:
https://www.mentorschannel.com/WildDivine/SecretsofMeditation/Invite/
Highly recommended! 15 minutes a day is powerful.
I'm taking my Estrace and waiting for AF by the end of the week....will start injections next weekend likely!
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## k9girl8

Hello all, 

I have been reading through this board and feel so much better knowing that my DH and I are not alone in all this....

We have been TTC for about 2 yrs now... have had three failed IUI's (last one was at beginning of Sept.). We have been Paleo since we started this journey in March, have increased exercise, and I have cut down on caffeine. After all the testing was said and done, I am good to go. DH has a very high count, with high motility, but low morphology. We are feeling very overwhelmed, frustrated, and upset. It has been difficult as many of our close friends and family (some of whom were not trying) are all preggers now or having babies as I type this... We have an apt with the RE/FS this week to move into IVF; however, I am very concerned over costs. I know it is a personal thing, but, just wondering, how have you all dealt with costs? I know here in Cali some HMO's will cover some or all costs (I know Kaiser covers everything), but we do not have an HMO and I'm not sure if there is a waiting period for having big procedures after joining, also, I am very attached to my OB/GYN (she is amazing!!). We have looked at various financing options, but the thought of owing $$$ gives me major anxiety (esp with all the interest, etc...). Any thoughts????

Also, wondering if anyone in the So Cal area has thoughts on the best clinic to use? We are going to UCSD, La Jolla and poss another place in Pasadena....

I wish everyone luck who is in process now!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, K9! :hi: Welcome to the thread. Have you called your insurance company to find out what they do and do not cover? Sometimes they'll cover the meds, but not procedures, etc. You could also look into your other insurance options (if either of you work at a company that offers a variety of plans). I switched during the last open period to one that has IVF coverage. It's expensive insurance, but not as expensive as paying for IVF out of pocket. Some US companies won't even pay for the births of babies born via IVF saywhat:), so be careful! But perhaps that changes as of today? :shrug: You're familiar with the Attain program, right? That's how US women I know through here are paying for it out of pocket. 

As for choosing a clinic, I would definitely take costs into consideration. You can also look up clinic-specific IVF success rates via the CDC SART page: https://www.cdc.gov/art/NationalSummary_SuccessRates.htm
Only caveat is that the data there is a couple of years old, so some clinics may have improved. My clinic told me that they've made a lot of changes since 2011 and that their success rates have almost doubled. Before they said that I was considering driving an hour to the next town with an IVF clinic (may still, if this first round fails). 

Having to make decisions about fertility based on $ is heart-wrenching, and I wish you weren't in that position. Owing money isn't the worst thing, though--the worst thing may be owing money for IVF procedures that didn't result in a baby. If you use the Attain program you could get a partial refund. It could also help choose which clinic you use, as not all clinics participate. 

Good luck as you make these decisions. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Bundles - that suggestion hits a little close to home. :blush: I think backing away from Dr. Google and Pubmed may be a really good idea once this gets going. 

West - those are great, too! Most IVF clinics warn you not to run or jog during the IVF cycle, though. I'm not good at meditating (sigh), but I'm hoping to do my fake meditation of deep breathing at least once a day. :thumbup:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hello 

I was wondering if i could join your thread? I think Im on a short protocol starting on Friday 4th with the one time day 21 injection. Hopefully to transfer at the end of October/beginning of November.

:dust::dust:

Good luck to all xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi all welcome k9 and kayleigh 
I am in the UK so can not offer any advice on clinics or cost as I am getting it free on the NHS. 
Pbl I was exactly the same:haha: do would get so annoyed trying to do less but it's not easy:nope:
Had my appointment today. Have been told that I need two natural periods, previously told only two cycles so quite annoyed. Thanks means will not probably start till late November and that all depends on when AF arrives.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh no, bundles! Sorry you have to wait so long! :hugs:


----------



## amoreamy

Welcome k9 and kayleigh.

we're having to fund our treatment entirely, as there's no funding in our region:( I feel the pain.

so sorry bundles, that's incredibly frustrating :hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

k9girl8 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been reading through this board and feel so much better knowing that my DH and I are not alone in all this....
> 
> We have been TTC for about 2 yrs now... have had three failed IUI's (last one was at beginning of Sept.). We have been Paleo since we started this journey in March, have increased exercise, and I have cut down on caffeine. After all the testing was said and done, I am good to go. DH has a very high count, with high motility, but low morphology. We are feeling very overwhelmed, frustrated, and upset. It has been difficult as many of our close friends and family (some of whom were not trying) are all preggers now or having babies as I type this... We have an apt with the RE/FS this week to move into IVF; however, I am very concerned over costs. I know it is a personal thing, but, just wondering, how have you all dealt with costs? I know here in Cali some HMO's will cover some or all costs (I know Kaiser covers everything), but we do not have an HMO and I'm not sure if there is a waiting period for having big procedures after joining, also, I am very attached to my OB/GYN (she is amazing!!). We have looked at various financing options, but the thought of owing $$$ gives me major anxiety (esp with all the interest, etc...). Any thoughts????
> 
> Also, wondering if anyone in the So Cal area has thoughts on the best clinic to use? We are going to UCSD, La Jolla and poss another place in Pasadena....
> 
> I wish everyone luck who is in process now!!!:dust::dust:

Hi! I've been stalking this thread a bit, as I'm doing EC today & FET in November, so I'm not a true October IVF. But I wanted to chime in here because my husband and I had similar struggles. We are 100% out of pocket. We saved some & took a loan against my 403b. We are participating in a clinical trial, which reduced our IVF fees $3000. We will still be about $15k out of pocket. There are a lot of tests and scans. I got my gyno to do most of the preliminary stuff, which saved another 6K. 

We just had to make a decision. We will never have a "spare" 15k. It was a matter of deciding what was best for us. I second guess the decision sometimes, especially since I didn't respond particularly well to Stims. But, I know I'd be upset if we decided not to try. 

It is such a personal decision. Only you and your husband know what costs you can bear and what you're willing to sacrifice. 

:hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

K9, I totally understand your anxiety about the costs. We are on our second cycle, so you can imagine how expensive our kid is eventually going to cost! LOL...
Here's how I look at it: Did you ever take out a car loan? Do you have a mortgage? Student loans? Well... those are material things: worthless in the big scheme of life. I happily paid $300 a month for a car payment for 5 years. Now I'm faced with a monthly payment again, but this time for a son or daughter... a child of my own who will give me more joy than any car ever could. I'll suck it up, sign on the line, and make that monthly payment until the kid's in college if I have to. Just my opinion, but only you can decide what you're comfortable living with.

Lots of hugs and luck to you!!! xo


----------



## West coast

Welcome all newcomers! 
PBL, thanks for the running info. I'll ask my clinic. I started my injections today and went to a class at the gym. I know I have to excersize or I'll go crazy. But I could adjust for this cycle.
An acquaintance I know did 8 Ivf rounds. She said her and her husband have never felt the money was a waste, now that they have healthy 4 and 2 year olds:)


----------



## k9girl8

Jessica and pbl_ge... Thank you all so much!!! Sometimes I think just being able to talk all this out helps.... 

pbl... we are looking into/researching different healthcare options that are offered, since open season begins in Nov. and hoping that we can find one (if not the one we already have) that will help with costs... Kinda glad we are still in the early stages right now, since DH and I are both Gov employees and currently working sans pay until things restart... I have read about the Attain program, and there are a couple places out here that advertise it. I just keep thinking "what if it works the first time?" OR "what if it still hasn't worked after we have used up all the chances with Attain?"... ugh... We are def committed to doing this... 

Jessica... LOL...I was stalking too ;) We will prob not be starting anything until next cycle (end of Oct/early Nov) so maybe we will be getting our BFP around the same time!!! I hear you, we do not just have a spare 10-15K sitting around.. but wouldn't that be AMAZING?!?! Fortunately, we have had MOST of the major testing done (for DH and myself).. we began with a FS/RE back in early March and since then have done three IUI's along with much testing for my poor DH (hes been such a trooper!) since the issue is with him... We have paid out of pocket thus far (for what hasn't been covered through insurance). We are hoping that there will be less testing going forward since much of it has already been done. I guess there is never "good timing" for crappy situations such as these (this is a particularly difficult time for us), but we decided that it will be worth it, or, at least we would always regret not trying... Good luck and prayers for you in the coming weeks!!! Praying that all goes well for you.. sending:dust:

Good luck to you all... Prayers for BFP for all :)


----------



## k9girl8

Thank you hmommy... We feel the same way... I just have debt/money issues :) I would gladly give up my car, etc for a child, even if we only have one, it would be worth it, you are absolutely right! 

Good luck to you...:dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

How's everyone doing? :flower: I start my Lupron shots tomorrow, so it feels like I'm really beginning!!!


----------



## amoreamy

pbl_ge said:


> How's everyone doing? :flower: I start my Lupron shots tomorrow, so it feels like I'm really beginning!!!

So exciting pbl, very good luck :) have you had a practice?


----------



## West coast

Besides this cold I'm fighting off(ugh) and not the easiest day at work. I'm doing great! I had an ultrasound and blood test this am. 10-14 follies in there growing. Retrieval will be this weekend(a bit earlier then I thought). It's also thanksgiving here in Canada, so lots of excitement!
Anyone have symptoms? I've been tired.


----------



## hmommy219

Wow, West Coast, retrieval this weekend!! That's exciting!! :happydance: Hope they get lots of good eggs to fertilize for you :hugs:

I just had my baseline ultrasound today and started bcp. I find it so ironic that the bcp are the ONLY thing my insurance company covers in this whole process! lol... jerks! :wacko:

Thinking about you all, and praying for very happy holidays for us all. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

West, that's fabulous! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your update!!!

HMommy, yay for starting! :thumbup: That's really irritating about covering just the BCP. :growlmad: I mean, it's good that they do, but WHAT ABOUT THE OTHER STUFF?!?!

I'm on day 4 of the Lupron here, with only one more dose of BCP to go. The BCP made me cranky, but I've actually been feeling okay in the past few days. Only annoyance is that I started pretty heavy spotting yesterday, which I didn't expect until after I'd stopped the BCP. I called the docs and they said it's a common response and nothing I need to worry about. Only other exciting thing is that I get to give myself a shot tonight while on a break during the night class I teach. I still haven't worked out how I'm going to do it yet, especially because I'm not very good at getting the little air bubble out, so it usually takes me a few minutes. So I guess I just take my little baggy of supplies and try to duck into an empty classroom without any of my students seeing what I'm doing. I may take my phone and pretend that I need to make a private phone call. :shrug: 

What's the scoop with everyone else? :flower:


----------



## West coast

Doing trigger now! Woo hoo! Retrieval Sunday am. Feeling way better. Just a bit bloated which sounds normal since ovaries are big and full. Likely 10 or 11 follicles to be retrieved. DH wants to try "natural " conception on a couple eggs and will do ICSI on the rest. 
PBL, how did the injections go? I did a couple in my car! Felt weird.
Happy Canadian Thanksgiving all!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Good luck with your retrieval on Sunday west coast:happydance::happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

West, good luck with ER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come back and let us know how it goes. :hugs:

The shots went okay, although I did it in a different bathroom last night and dropped the uncapped needle on the gross floor. Thank the heavens above I had brought an extra.

What's the scoop with everyone else?


----------



## West coast

EG was successful! 13 in total! We asked for ICSI for 10 and 3 "natural". We'll get a call to see how many embryo's took and how they are doing. Transfer will likely be Friday:)


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone
That's a great amount!!!:happydance:
Pbl eww gross handy you brought a spare :thumbup: I remember having to do it in the car once and I was wearing a dress and the shots have to go in my tummy I was so scared of the police turning up we looked very dodgy:haha:

AFM AF came on sun only 2 weeks late:dohh: so just have to wait for the next one to start my cycle


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi ladies,

May I join your thread? I'm currently on day 12 of stims and hoping I'll be able to trigger tonight. That would mean EC will be on Wednesday


----------



## pbl_ge

West, that's great news!! :yipee: Let us know when you hear how many fertilized. The hard work is over!! (But the waiting has begun. :hugs:)

Frustrated, welcome! Good luck with trigger and EC! 

Bundles, you have to wait another full month to start? :saywhat: Are you short or long protocol? 

AFM, had baseline tests this AM. Scan looked good, so should start stims on 18th. :coffee:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi frustrated welcome 
Goodluck with your trigger shot
Pbl I know its so annoying:nope: my dr has said the first bleed I had she is not taking that as a natural bleed that it's a withdrawal bleed from the meds so she wants me to have one more natural bleed. 
I will be on a artificial cycle so on day 21 of my next bleed I will start buserelin


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yah for starting stimms on the 18th when do you think EC will be?


----------



## pbl_ge

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hi frustrated welcome
> Goodluck with your trigger shot
> Pbl I know its so annoying:nope: my dr has said the first bleed I had she is not taking that as a natural bleed that it's a withdrawal bleed from the meds so she wants me to have one more natural bleed.
> I will be on a artificial cycle so on day 21 of my next bleed I will start buserelin

So you still have about 50 days to wait? :growlmad: Very frustrating!!


----------



## pbl_ge

bundlesofjoy said:


> Yah for starting stimms on the 18th when do you think EC will be?

They said sometime the week of Oct. 28th. Very hard to plan around that!


----------



## West coast

I got the call this am from the lab. 8 fertilized embryos remain(including the 3 that naturally took!). We'll get a call wed am to know if they want us there that afternoon or Friday for the transfer. Excited!
Seems like many of us are doing the waiting game today.


----------



## pbl_ge

West coast said:


> I got the call this am from the lab. 8 fertilized embryos remain(including the 3 that naturally took!). We'll get a call wed am to know if they want us there that afternoon or Friday for the transfer. Excited!
> Seems like many of us are doing the waiting game today.


Wonderful result!!! :yipee:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

That's great west coast:happydance: any news for EC


----------



## West coast

News from the lab! 7 embryo's still going strong! 4 are top quality(2 from Ivf, 2 ICSI)!! Transfer set for Friday at noon. I'm going for accupuncture before and a massage the night before. Planning for Friday and Monday off work. Any other recommendations?. Not sure if we should transfer 1 or 2....


----------



## hmommy219

Awesome news west coast!! :) definitely transfer more than one..improve your odds girl! Lol.. I bed rested for three days after transfer then took it easy for a week. Sounds like you've got it under control. Watch out for constipation after transfer..Lol...I know that sounds gross but in my last group we all got it bad! Keep the prune juice handy! :) how soon will you test?


----------



## pbl_ge

Great news! :yipee: 

I've been reading up on post-transfer behaviors. Apparently bed rest probably not beneficial, and may even decrease chances. Take it easy, but make sure your blood is still circulating. (That's what I've read, anyway.)

I think the 1 versus 2 decision depends partly on how terrifying you find twins. :shrug: I'm old, so they'll definitely do 2 for me. 

HMommy, have you started? :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

West coast said:


> EG was successful! 13 in total! We asked for ICSI for 10 and 3 "natural". We'll get a call to see how many embryo's took and how they are doing. Transfer will likely be Friday:)

West Coast, thanks so much for posting the details of what you did. We had to have ICSI, not as a result of any MF issues but because they found bacteria when they cultured my oartner's sperm. As a result of your post I asked the embryologist if they could do standard IVF on any eggs we retrieved in excess of 10. As a result, we now have 10 being used for ICSI-IMSI and 5 for standard IVF. It would never have occurred for me to ask for a split in treatment, so I am very grateful for your post as I had a number of concerns about the ICSI process. It will be interesting to compare how each group does.


----------



## West coast

Frustrated, glad to help! Good luck to you and yours!! 
PBL, I'll be sure to take walks. I'm going to find it hard to find the happy medium. At the moment I'm aching to sweat and do some biking with the nice weather we've been having! Friends (that don't know) are getting suspicious as to why I've been so lazy! Lol.
Hmommy, thanks for the advice! I take probiotics and need to find out if they are still ok. What I'm finding hard to deal with at the moment it taking the progesterone vaginally. Yucky discharge!(sorry for that). And to imagine 5 more weeks..ick!


----------



## pbl_ge

Definitely hear you about the happy medium--I don't know where it is, either! I've decided that the slow walks around the neighborhood with the dog are probably perfect, but I don't know if they're enough, or how many I should do, etc. 

Hate the prog bullets, but all for a good cause! :haha:


----------



## hmommy219

pbl_ge.. I noticed in your signature that you've been doing the extra iron, CoQ10 and D3. Did your RE give you the OK to continue these supplements during stimming? I'm taking Royal Jelly, CoQ10 and extra iron & folic acid this time around but my RE hasn't recommended them (I'm really torn.) :(


----------



## pbl_ge

hmommy219 said:


> pbl_ge.. I noticed in your signature that you've been doing the extra iron, CoQ10 and D3. Did your RE give you the OK to continue these supplements during stimming? I'm taking Royal Jelly, CoQ10 and extra iron & folic acid this time around but my RE hasn't recommended them (I'm really torn.) :(

Yes, I went through everything with my RE, and he said good to keep it all throughout. He did say that the baby aspirin probably isn't helpful for infertility, but it also shouldn't hurt, and it's good for cardiovascular health. :flower: 

Are you starting soon?


----------



## hmommy219

Ok, thanks Pbl :flower: I'm so afraid to do anything to hurt my chances!! :wacko: 

I start stimming on Tuesday.. my meds just arrived in the mail today, so of course, I spent the whole morning going through everything, and finding SPACE for everything! Last time (my first cycle) I only had 6 eggs at retrieval, so I'm praying for more this time (or at least better quality).


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck! I still haven't figured out the best way to store all our meds!


----------



## West coast

Transfer went well. Doc was convinced we do only 1 transfer(Ivf embryo looked best!) so we went with that. He said 60% chance of success with 1 and 70% chance with 2...bet chance of twins is way higher. DH worried we couldn't handle 2;).
Been drinking a bit of prune juice but I'm not sure I sure keep that up! My stomach has been going nuts! Not sure when to test at home...ideas? Blood test on the 29th!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey west coast:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin: on your PUPO. 
I have a feeling you are going to be a first BFP on our page:hugs:
About testing It depends on when your trigger is out of your system otherwise you will get a false positive. I know some people test everyday so they know when it's a true positive, I have read it's out of your system about 11 days after the shot. :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Congrats west coast!! :happydance: I tested at 5dpt last time and it was neg, so this time I'll probably wait until the day before beta...unless I know otherwise :) 

Pamper yourself now and drink lots of water and a little prune juice each day will go a long way! Lol... :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Selfish post: I think I'm on my way to a cancelled cycle. :cry: My E2 levels are now at 896 after three days of stims. Dose reduced to 75 units of Gonal-F, which is low even for non-IVF cycles. Hard to see how I make it to ER at the right time without getting OHSS or having an estradiol crash, which happened last month. 

I hope I'm wrong. Did anyone else's E2 levels shoot up like this? :shrug:


----------



## hmommy219

Pbl, how many follicles did they see at your last ultrasound? Hopefully with the lower dose, things will calm down for you. Fingers crossed. I've always had the opposite response...low responder :( keep your feet warm and drink lots of water. ((Hugs))


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi pbl oh no:hugs:
I hope it won't be, what has your clinic said? 
I started on 112.5 was on it for about 7 days with slow follicle growth. Was due to the amount of follicles apparently. Then dose went down to 75 and then 50.
My e2 levels were doubling every day my last value before trigger was 27000


----------



## West coast

PBL, all the best! Sounds like it's been tricky getting your meds right. Positive thoughts going your way!


----------



## pbl_ge

Wait wait wait. Bundles, your levels were 27,000?!?! :saywhat: Are there different scales for the E2??? :shrug: I keep hearing that anything over 4000 is an indication of OHSS. 
https://www.advancedfertility.com/ivfstim.htm

Glad to hear someone else was on such a low dose! HMommy, I know it sucks to a be a poor responder, too. :hugs: I'm not a good responder. I'm a TOTALLY-FREAK-OUT-OFF-THE-CHARTS-CRASH-AND-BURN responder. :wacko: At least so far. 

The clinic seems concerned, but I won't hear more from them until tomorrow. Bundles, your story makes me feel a bit better! :friends: FX this works out for me, too!

West, congratulations!! :happydance: Are you going to test out your trigger, or just wait? :dust:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi pbl I think the measurements are the same my clinics said anything over 12000 and they would cancel. I had ohss was in hospital for a week. At the EC they said I was at high risk of having it due to my levels but at that time I was not having any symptoms it was not till after the EC that they developed. Do you know how many follicles you have? When is your next ultrasound. Hopefully your eggies will be at the right size


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, Bundles. I forgot that you had OHSS. :hugs: My ultrasound is tomorrow, so I'll know more then.


----------



## West coast

PBL, how was your ultrasound?
How's everyone feeling? I'm experiencing some mild ohss I think!? SO bloated and feel nauseous the majority of the time. I even woke up in the night feeling crappy. Too nervous to test! I will this weekend and blood test Tuesday. I hope this horrible feeling is for all good reasons!


----------



## pbl_ge

West, hope you feel better soon! From what I hear, that sounds pretty normal. I've been reading up on OHSS and they say light activity (walking, not jogging or weight-bearing stuff) and lots of electrolytes can help at your stage. We make our own eletrolyte drink with oranges, lemons, simple syrup, and a tiny bit of salt. Here are some recipes to play around with:
https://www.fitday.com/fitness-arti...w-to-make-a-homemade-electrolyte-drink.html#b

I definitely understand being too nervous to test! I haven't figured out what I'll do in that regard. Let us know if you test! 

My ultrasound was fine, and I'm on track now. Estradiol still pretty high, so I'm getting daily blood draws. :dohh: Pretty sick of needles now, as I'm doing three shots a day, too. Went to acupuncture Thursday and wondered what the hell I was doing there. Biggies follies were only 14 mm yesterday, so I still have days to go. I suspect I'll be getting a scan again tomorrow, but won't know until they call me later today with blood results. 

Bundles, I found this article that shows two different scales for estradiol
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14967369
Your clinic is clearly using the first (pmol/L), but mine uses the second (pg/mL). :flower: 

Hope everyone is doing okay! :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

What day are you on West Coast? I'm thinking of testing at 9dp5dt.


----------



## West coast

PBL, thanks for the recipes! My DH received a case of Gatorade so I've been guzzling that this am. Will try high protein, no carbs and less juicy fruit too. Planning on laying down most of the day. I didn't sleep well last night.
So glad to hear you are on the right track! Needles suck but better than ohss. Lol. Hope you feel good!
Frustrated, I am 9dptransfer, 14 dptrigger. I tested this am but wasn't first pee.Clearblue test: Faint x showing(horizontal line is dark and verticle is more faint)....? This is why I hate testing! Never seems super clear! Will test Monday and blood Tuesday.


----------



## West coast

Tested positive this am! Cramps and nausea likely early pregnancy according to nurse at my clinic. But feeling a bit better than 2 days ago! Blood work will confirm tomorrow.
Anyone else testing yet?


----------



## Frustrated1

Congrats West Coast! I'm planning to test on Thursday. Have had cramps on and off for the last two days, which has been really worrying me as I'm only 6dp5dt.


----------



## hmommy219

West Coast!! YEY!!!!!! :happydance: Congrats!! Am so happy for you, and for this thread.. hopefully lots of BFPs to come! :hugs:

I'm on day 5 of stimming with the follistim pen.. is anyone else on this? I find it hard to figure out how much is left in the pen??? I had to poke myself three bloody times this morning until I used the whole thing up :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing well :thumbup:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi all 
Thanks for the article pbl

Congratulations west coast:happydance::happydance::hugs: our first BFP 

Frustrated good luck for your testing on Thursday 

Pbl how did your scan go? 

Hmommy how is stimming going when is EC 

AFM just waiting for AF to arrive again hopefully on 11th nov then I should start


----------



## pbl_ge

Congratulations West!!! :happydance: Wonderful news! I hope this is the first of many bfps here!

HMommy, my docs told me to write down how much I took out of each pen so I would know the amount left in it. It seems like there's quite a bit left in the Gonal-F pens, but I haven't seen the Follistim ones. How is stimming going? 

Frustrated, good luck with testing! :dust:

Bundles, does this mean you'll be starting your FET in a couple of weeks? :happydance: Could you remind me how many :cold: you have?

AFM, my cycle very nearly got cancelled because my estradiol plummeted. I was SURE the whole thing was going to be off, as that's what happened in my last cycle. But they gave me a big Gonal-F dose when I triggered, and apparently it worked. Egg retrieval tomorrow AM! [-o&lt; I'm sure I'll get fewer than I would have gotten, but the doc says I probably only lost a few of the smaller guys. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Pbl ah that's good that the dose of gonal f worked, Goodluck luck with EC tomorrow:hugs: when do you think ET will be?
I have 11:cold: chilling at the moment. Yep I know:happydance::happydance: can't wait to start again


----------



## West coast

PBL, good luck with retrieval!


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, ladies! The estrogen crash definitely did bad things, as they only got 7 eggs. :sad1: Will have to see how many survive. It only takes one! :thumbup:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Stay positive pbl as you said it only takes one how are you feeling are you sore?


----------



## Frustrated1

Take it easy PBL and try to stay positive. You never know what will happen. I was really worried IVF hadn't worked for us, but I got my BFP today at 9dp5dt. We are delighted although still feeling a little cautious about it all and won't really be happy until we've had our first scan.


----------



## hmommy219

Woo hoo Frustrated!! :happydance: Second BFP!! 

Pbl, don't worry about 7... I would LOVE to get that number! lol... You're in great shape for transfer! :hugs: How many would you like them to transfer? Last time, I had 6 eggs and transfered three of them. I would love to get that situation again, or maybe even higher if I'm lucky.

Stimming with follistim has me CRAZY. This time round, I'm way more hormonal (poor hubby). But hopefully, that's a sign that it's working. I start HGH tonight as well, so that'll probably make things even more fun! :wacko: Hoping to have retrieval sometime around the weekend of the 9th?? We'll see. Just trying to be postive right now. 

So happy for our two mommies, West and Frustrated! :cloud9:


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, ladies! One of my fears is that I'd have a low fertilization rate because of the problems stimming, AND because I'm old. :jo: But I just got the call, and all seven fertilized! :happydance: Two embies planned for transfer on Saturday. 

Frustrated, congratulations! hope it's a sticky bean! 

HMommy, sorry you're having those side effects. :devil: I had some of that too. :blush: The stimming stage is rough, but it doesn't last long! :hugs:


----------



## West coast

Yeah PBL and Frustrated!
PBL, I'm 35! Old. But all good ;)


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Congratulations frustrated:happydance::happydance: our second BFP !!!

Hmommy good luck with your hgh shot tonight:hugs:

Pbl:hugs::headspin::yipee: 7 fertilised that it great news so happy for you are you going to take some time off after the ET or go back to work?


----------



## Frustrated1

and I'm 34 PBL, so you are the same age range as us! You had a far better fertilisation rate than me. I only got 6 embryos on day 1 from 15 eggs (12 mature).

I'm feeling a bit worried today. I've been getting dizzy for days (it can come on even when sitting or laying down) and had a sharp shooting pain in one side today. That's been replaced by a bit of a grumbling pain on the same side and a lower back pain on the same side. The clinic want me to get checked out to ensure it's not ectopic so am seeing my doctor tomorrow. Has anyone else ever had similar symptoms? I've also had cramping right across the central region which I know not to worry about as apparently that's usual.


----------



## West coast

Frustrated, I am crampy and nauseous on and off. I'm happy the bloating is going down! I was looking pregnant even though I know I shouldn't at this point. But I haven't had the kind of pains you describe. I hope it's normal and all good.


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, *WestCoast*. Had my first HCG blood test this morning and will repeat it on Monday. I've also been booked in for a 6 weeks scan in two week's time so my mind will be more at ease after that.


----------



## pbl_ge

Ectopics with ivf are extremely rare, so it's more likely normal first tri cramping. Hope all is okay!


----------



## hmommy219

Hi girls! Ultrasound today showed slow growing follicles and a very thin uterine lining. :( the nurse said if things don't change fast, they may do retrieval on schedule but freeze the eggs and transfer at a different time. Back on Monday to check out the situation.... the waiting game...

Frustrated, hope the sharp twinges are easing up. Cramps are really normal too so try not to worry (I know that's hard) ((hugs)) :)


----------



## West coast

Hmommy, best of luck!
Does anyone know when it's ok to bd?? For some reason I was thinking 6 weeks but don't want to wait that long! DH doesn't either ;)


----------



## Frustrated1

West coast said:


> Hmommy, best of luck!
> Does anyone know when it's ok to bd?? For some reason I was thinking 6 weeks but don't want to wait that long! DH doesn't either ;)

I'm glad you asked that question because I am desperate to know! Didn't really want to ring up the clinic to ask tho :blush:


----------



## Frustrated1

hmommy219 said:


> Hi girls! Ultrasound today showed slow growing follicles and a very thin uterine lining. :( the nurse said if things don't change fast, they may do retrieval on schedule but freeze the eggs and transfer at a different time. Back on Monday to check out the situation.... the waiting game...
> 
> Frustrated, hope the sharp twinges are easing up. Cramps are really normal too so try not to worry (I know that's hard) ((hugs)) :)

Thanks *hmommy*. I had the same problem with my follies and lining so the clinic put me on the growth hormone Zomacton. Have they mentioned it to you? It might be worth asking for. I started it pretty late in my cycle (see sig below).

*pbl* good luck with your transfer today!


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Frustrated, they mentioned estrace?? The nurse said viagra can help too! Lol... 

As for sex, last time I didn't have it the whole first trimester because I felt too delicate..and was having a rough time, but hoping that won't be the case this time. My opinion is if you feel good. Then go for it! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

No idea about the :sex:. Will be curious about the answer, too.

HMommy, it seems a lot of women have slow-growing lining, so starting an additional med (estrogen?) might be helpful. Hope your next scan is better! :hugs:

AFM, I've got 2 8 cell embies on board! 4 of the remaining 5 are still growing, so I may have a frostie or two. And now begins the longest TWW of my life! :haha:


----------



## West coast

PBL, yeah! 

As for bd...I read through the literature my clinic posted and they recommend no bding or orgasming until the heartbeat is detected! Eek.


----------



## Frustrated1

West coast said:


> As for bd...I read through the literature my clinic posted and they recommend no bding or orgasming until the heartbeat is detected! Eek.

Oh no! I hope they detect a heartbeat at my 6 week scan as we are going on vacation a few days after that to Hawaii and San Francisco for 16 nights!

*PBL* - Congrats. Fingers' crossed for some frosties tomorrow.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Congratulations pbl when is your official test date are you going to wait till the day?


----------



## hmommy219

Pbl, congrats on your transfer!!! :happydance: hope you get the frosties! 

How much bed rest are you doing?


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow, that sounds like an amazing vacation! :shock:

I haven't decided about testing yet. Gives me something to think about in the meantime. :haha: And I'm doing no bedrest, as it's not supposed to be helpful, and may even be harmful. I even went grocery shopping today, even though I kind of feel like that may have been pushing matters a bit. :dohh: The doctor gave me a spiel about how it really, really doesn't matter what I do, as long as I don't do crazy exercising, so I'm just trying to keep the blood circulating, stay warm, and try to stay happy and amused. :shrug:


----------



## Frustrated1

*pbl *I know! Can't wait. We booked it earlier this year before we had dates for the IVF, which means I won't be able to do the surfing, horse riding and hiking that I'd plannedI will just have to chill out on the beach and watch OH as he falls off his surf board!

I took things really easy after the ET. We did a long journey by car and boat the day after, but that just involved a lot of sitting. I didn't cook until three days after or shop until 4 days after. I did inadvertently do a cliff path walk with the dog 4 days after though :haha:. Once I got to the bottom I didn't have a chance but to do the very steep climb up!

As for testing, I couldn't cope with getting false negatives so didn't test until 14po (9dp5dt). 

Any news on your remaining embies?


----------



## hmommy219

pbl, I hear you about the bed rest. I did three days with my first cycle, but I've also read mixed reviews on bed rest. I know it's important to get your oxygen flowing, so I'm going back and forth a little. My clinic mandates it.. ugh... during the summer, my hubby was home with me the whole time, so he could wait on me hand and foot (it was great! lol) but this time around, I'll be home alone, so I'll need to get up and around to make myself food etc,. So I don't think I'll have a choice. :) 

So excited for retrieval... hoping it's later this week. Starting to feel a little achy around my ovaries, so hoping thats a good sign that things are growing in there!


----------



## pbl_ge

HMommy, there was one time my ovaries actually woke me up in the middle of the night! :haha: I think I turned over or something, and there was a sharp pain. It got pretty uncomfortable, but it's a short-lived problem. 

How can your clinic mandate what you do at home? :shrug:

Frustrated, when are betas? 

Today I ran a couple of errands (low activity) and did some cooking, but I feel EXHAUSTED. I've been worried that I'm pushing myself too much, but I think I'm just getting worn out from nothing. It's 7:30 and I'm headed to bed. :haha: (Although it's really 8:30, but still!)

When is next scan, HMommy?


----------



## West coast

PBL, I did the same amount of activity as you. I can't sit around all day! I too felt tired but so far so good. I'm curious if you get the extreme bloating, cramping and nausea that I had before my first blood test. I hope you don't, but at least It made me aware something was going on;) Lately I feel normal (although boobs are always sore) which the odd wave of nausea or cramping. I pretty much always wake up in the night. Thinking and over thinking! Lol. I have another blood test Tuesday. 1st ultrasound in a week from tuesday(.excited and nervous!).


----------



## Frustrated1

*PBL* I had my first Beta last Friday (hoping to get the results today) and am going in for the second one this afternoon. First scan is on Friday week (15th Nov).

Try not to overdo things. I found that I was exhausted after both the egg collection and the transfer.


----------



## pbl_ge

Ooooh, can't wait for your beta results West and Frustrated!!! :happydance: 

What's weird to me is the bloating and cramping I have NOW! :haha:


----------



## Frustrated1

*pbl* just back from the docs. My hcg level at 15 dpo was 183. I should have today's result tomorrow afternoon, so will rest easier once I know it's increasing in the way it should. I also had cramping and bloating from the day of ET so it sounds like it's normal.


----------



## hmommy219

Frustrated, that's a great beta number at 15dpo! :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks *hmommy*! Just got my result for 18dpo and it was 579 so everything seems ok so far. Now I just have to wait until next week for my scan!


----------



## pbl_ge

That's great, Frustrated!

Just got word that all my remaining embies made it to the blast stage, but none were high quality enough to freeze. :cry:


----------



## Frustrated1

Oh no! Does your clinic have a strict criteria for freezing? Mine let me freeze a BC grade blast which certainly isn't the best and other clinics probably wouldn't have allowed.


----------



## pbl_ge

Frustrated1 said:


> Oh no! Does your clinic have a strict criteria for freezing? Mine let me freeze a BC grade blast which certainly isn't the best and other clinics probably wouldn't have allowed.

I hope that's the explanation. :shrug: They did say all made it to the blast stage, but none were high quality. Didn't get any grades. :nope:


----------



## West coast

Bad news on my end :( Last beta was 102 and now over a week later(about 20 bpo) 256. They booked me for another blood test Friday and keeping me on meds just incase. No spotting. Frik! 

Frustrated, great news for you!
PBL, too bad about embies. Fingers are crossed for 2 inside!


----------



## hmommy219

West Coast, what meds do they have you on? Keep warm and hydrated...and deep breaths. ((Hugs & dust)) :)


----------



## pbl_ge

West, :hugs: Hope you get good news. The docs don't know everything!!!


----------



## West coast

I'm still taking progesterone and estrogen. Hard to stay positive but you are right, time will tell.


----------



## Frustrated1

*west coast* I really hope everything is going to be ok for you :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, I'm triggering tomorrow night. Retrieval set for Saturday.. praying for good eggs!! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

That's very exciting, HMommy!!! :yipee: Can't wait to hear your results. 

How are you doing, West? :hugs: 

Frustrated, any particular reason you're currently "worried?" :shrug: :hugs:

I'm 5dp3dt, and time is craaaaaawling. But otherwise feeling fine. :)


----------



## West coast

That is exciting hmommy! Will be thinking of you Saturday!
PBL, time does crawl! Sucks knowing I will again have to take the results call at work. At least Friday I won't be with my class. I've been feeling pretty "normal". Feeling like I lost this one :( No spotting or extreme cramping though. So hard to know what to do from here! But I do have to wait and get the results. Come on Friday pm! Lol.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Hmommy* Good luck with egg collection. Be sure to let us know how it goes and take it nice and easy afterwards :hugs:

*PBL* I was just having a bad day yesterday. I felt like something had gone wrong with the pregnancy although I had no logical reason for thinking that. I just instinctively felt like something was wrong. Coupled with the fact that my scan appointment was changed to a time my OH can't make (meaning that I'll be all alone if it's bad news and will then have to head straight to the airport to catch a flight), made me feel a bit down. Feeling a bit better today. Am trying to get my scan appointment re-changed to next Thursday, so hopefully will hear about that tomorrow. That means OH will be with me and it won't be on the same day as we're due to go on holiday.

*West coast* I hope you get come positive news on Friday :hugs:


----------



## West coast

Got my blood results. 301. :( Going up but no where near enough! Now I'm booked for an ultrasound and blood work Sunday to see wtf is going on. I wanted the nurse to be honest....can the outcome ever be good? She said it is very unusual. Hard for them to know what is going on but doesn't seem good. I have to be prepared for ectopic possibility but they really aren't sure. Argh! 
Frustrated, did you get your appointment changed? I had to leave my workshop when I got this call. Better to have time to digest...although I was really looking forward to getting away for a little shopping trip this weekend...


----------



## Frustrated1

Hey West, I hope the scan on Sunday is able to shed some light on what is going on. I managed to get my scan re-scheduled for Thursday, when I should be exactly 6 weeks. Am trying not to think about it too much as I'm feeling quite nervous about it all.


----------



## hmommy219

West, good luck with scan on Sunday..your beta is going up so that has to be a good thing right?? :hugs:

I just got back from retrieval and we got 9 eggs!! For me, that's great news! :happydance: now the nerve wracking phone calls begin :wacko:


----------



## West coast

Thanks everyone. I'm trying not to be negative.
Hmommy, that's great!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Frustrated, glad all is well. Even the bfp is nerewracking, isn't it? :hugs:

Hmommy, great news!!! :yipee: Can't wait for tomorrow's results! 

West, thinking of you. Sounds like there's definitely stiil hope! :hugs:

AFM, based on how I feel, I'm 90% certain this didn't work. :nope: I'm 7dp3dt, so still early, but I don't feel even a little pregnant. Trying to decide what we want to do next (aside from drinking a LOT of wine!).

Hugs to all. This all sucks. :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Pbl, if it helps, when I got my bfp I absolutely never felt a bit different from any other week just before af arrived. Hang in there!! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Spoiler



hmommy219 said:


> Pbl, if it helps, when I got my bfp I absolutely never felt a bit different from any other week just before af arrived. Hang in there!! :)

Hmommy, you may be right! Tested this AM (8 dp3dt) and it was definitely NOT negative. Still have no symptoms, so I don't believe it yet. Gotta wait til Friday for blood test. :wacko: Pics in my journal. :winkwink:

Any news about embies? :dust:


----------



## Frustrated1

*pbl* Congratulations! That looks like a very strong positive for so early on to me!

*hmommy and west* hope you both got good news today:hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Pbl, you are preggers buddie!!!! :happydance: A positive is a positive.. deep breaths and smile!! :hugs:

AFM, got my report this morning.. God, those phone calls are stressful! Out of the 9 they retrieved, 7 were mature, and 6 fertilized. So we'll see what tomorrow brings. Feeling pretty happy with that report as it's better than my last cycle at this point. Keeping fingers crossed and watching cheesy Christmas Hallmark movies to take my mind off the anticipation of tomorrows report. :coffee:


----------



## pbl_ge

That's great, Hmommy!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Do you know when your transfer is?


----------



## West coast

Great news for hmommy and PBL! 

Not good here. Ultrasound showed nothing. Blood test showed increase to 635....not good. Risk of ectopic so I was given methotrexate. No bleeding yet. I hope it's just a normal period and it's soon and that my levels go back quickly. I'm scared of a crazy bleed. My doc and nurse were positive that since this pregnancy took, it's a good sign. Now we wait. At least I can drink during the holidays ;)


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm so sorry to hear that West. But as the doctor said, the fact that the pregnancy took is a really good sign for next time. I hope AF arrives soon and that your hormones settle down quickly :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

Hmommy, that's a great fertilisation rate! I only got six from 15 eggs so you've done brilliantly. Fingers' crossed for some good frosties in addition to those they transfer!


----------



## pbl_ge

West, I'm so sorry. :hugs: The methotrexate wasn't so bad when I had it. Heavier than normal bleed, but not awful. And agree that drinking during the holidays is a silver lining, especially if your family is like mine!


----------



## hmommy219

West, so sorry to hear your news. Your Dr. is 100% right though- you have proven that you and DH can create a pregnancy and your body will allow it to take. That's big news in our fertility-challenged world. :hugs: You can drink and party over the holidays, and go forward in the new year with renewed hope after a relaxing time off all this craziness. :wacko:

Frustrated, I'm if I could freeze, I'd be thrilled, but I'm not holding my breath lol.... at this point, I'm just praying that a couple still make it to transfer. I'll get an updated report sometime this morning and we'll know if we're in for transfer tomorrow or not. I'm trying not to freak out, but its so hard!! :dohh:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Congratulations pbl:happydance::happydance: that's great news

That's a great report hmommy :happydance: any update? Are you taking them to blast? 

West coast i am so sorry:hugs: but as the girls having been saying enjoy your Xmas:wine:

AFM my AF started today so I start my buserelin on the 1st dec


----------



## hmommy219

Bundles, exciting to get a date to start on the calendar!! :) I did have an update today..all 6 are still going strong but my RE wants to do a three day transfer so we'll be heading in tomorrow for transfer. Excited and nervous .....


----------



## pbl_ge

Great news, Bundles and Hmommy! :happydance:


----------



## hmommy219

H girls, had my transfer this afternoon...transferred three embies of varying quality. A 4 cell, 6 cell and 9 cell. I have three more that they're going to see if they can freeze..I guess they'll call tomorrow or Friday :shrug: 

So now begins the excruciating 2ww :coffee: 

Hope you're all doing well. Any news?? :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Congratulations, Hmommy!! :yipee:


----------



## pbl_ge

Btw, I didn't wait two weeks to test. This website says you can start testing at 6dp3dt. 
https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...(2WW)-If-and-When-to-Do-a-Home-Pregnancy-Test
Sounds crazy early, but my line was pretty dark at 8dp3dt. I also tested out my trigger.


----------



## pbl_ge

West - any news? :hugs: Also, what chart did you use to compare your betas?

How are you feeling, Hmommy?


----------



## hmommy219

Pbl, feeling fine. My beta is on the 25th and I'm home from work until Monday so watching movies and reading. Can I ask you all: did your embies look like the ones you see on Google? Mine were supposedly fine but look nothing like the perfect, symmetrical ones you see online.:shrug:

West, how are you feeling? Pbl, when is your ultrasound? :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Mine appeared to have a fair bit of fragmentation, but everyone told me they looked "pretty good." Mine both 8 cell. Been meaning to scan them into digital form. As for scans, no idea. First beta not til Friday. :brat:


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks pbl, I know I should stay away from Google but can't help making the comparisons. :dohh: 

You must be climbing up the walls waiting for the beta!!! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

hmommy219 said:


> You must be climbing up the walls waiting for the beta!!! :)

:haha: You betcha! Entertaining myself this week by peeing on sticks and looking at progression. So far so good! Another batch tomorrow, which is also my last IC. 

:coffee:


----------



## hmommy219

Lol...last cycle I remember testing too eArly and it was negative. I was devastated. This time, I think I'll be holding off until the day of beta :)


----------



## West coast

Hmommy, my egg was round and fairly symmetrical but you just never know! Love/hate the internet. How many eggs did you freeze?
PBL, most the charts I found were similar. Hope Friday gives good results!
I haven't had any symptoms! No bleeding either!? I have a blood test tomorrow to see if my betas are going down. Hope this is normal! Want to get this cycle over with.


----------



## hmommy219

Totally understand you wanting to get this cycle over with. I don't know how many I'm freezing yet...they were keeping an eye on 3 for me but it's unlikely they'll freeze them...I haven't heard anything yet so I'm not holding my breath :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Hope you get good news, Hmommy!

West, where did you find a chart that said you had a 1 in 600 chance? Haven't seen anything like that. :shrug:


----------



## West coast

Hcg today is back in 300's. Continue to monitor blood weekly. The lab nurse said"seems like you are hear every day!" Tell me about it! 

PBL, I never found a chart that said that...?


----------



## pbl_ge

West, so sorry. Would you believe I'm on two thread right now with women experiencing chemical pregnancies after IVF at the same time? I thought you had posted the 1:600, but it was the other woman. Sorry!

:hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

West - how are you feeling? :hugs: Have you been thinking about your next steps yet? 

Hmommy - How's that TWW going? :dust:

Bundles - enjoying your last days of no shots? :toothpick:

Frustrated - how are you? 

AFM -

Spoiler
Beta came back at 649, which is great. I've decided to accept that I might be pregnant now. :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## Frustrated1

Pebbles, that's a really high number for so early on! Maybe it's twins! Whatever else, it's clearly a strong pregnancy!

I had my six week scan yesterday. At first I thought there was just an empty sac and my heart sank, but then we saw the little embie tucked right into one corner. Its position made it hard to measure the embie, but the sac measured exactly 6 weeks. I thought the embie looked a little on the small side though. Am due to go back for another scan in three weeks when we get back from our vacation. Hopefully things will look better then.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Pbl :happydance::happydance::wohoo: that is great you are definitely preggers congratulations you must be over the moon. I agree with frustrated it must be twins:hugs:

Really I just can't wait it seems so silly as I actually hate injections and dh has to do them but it means we are getting closer to our dream

Frustrated have a great vacation :hugs: relax and little embie will grow


----------



## hmommy219

Omg, pbl...my beta last time at 13dpt was 96!!! You're having twins!! Lol....either that or that little bean is a strong one!! :happydance:


----------



## West coast

Great news ppl!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hmommy, how are you doing? When is OTD?

How is everyone else? :flower:


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm on my way to the airport...!

I haven't had any symptoms since turning 6 weeks last Thursday, which is slightly worrying but am trying not to dwell on it. My next scan is two weeks on Friday. Hopefully the sunshine and relaxation will help my embie to grow.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## pbl_ge

Have a great trip, Frustrated! :plane: I'm sure your LO is fine. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

:hi:

Any news, ladies? :coffee: :flower: Hmommy, when is OTD? Bundles, what's your FET status?

Hope you're having a great trip, Frustrated!

West, hope you're doing okay. Big :hugs:.


----------



## hmommy219

Hi girls,

Beta test day is Monday.. omg.. am terrified!! Thinking I'll test on Sunday morning (or tomorrow if I can't wait that long). 

My estrogen was at 646 this morning and my progesterone was 77. Does that seem high? Low? Normal? The nurse said it was fine and to just keep with my same dose of progesterone. :shrug:


----------



## West coast

Hoping everyone is well!
I got my af 3 days ago, along with nasty cramping. I'm not meant to take anything for pain for another week but last night was brutal! This am I passed a clot so I'm hoping I will now be able to move again. But for now I'm staying in bed....not the way I want to spend my weekend! But I am glad things are moving along.


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, I tested this morning and got a clear :bfp: :dance: beta is tomorrow so keeping fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

HMommy - :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

That's wonderful news! I hope this is your sticky rainbow baby! I was going to say that your prog seemed very high--what sort of supplementation are you on? No idea about estrogen at this stage. Congratulations!

West, glad you got AF and can move on. :hugs: Do you know your next steps?


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Pbl :hugs: I know...my progesterone did seem high to me. Right now I'm doing the progesterone shots, estrogen patches and my prenatals. I also have mild anemia so my Dr has me taking extra iron. I'm hoping to switch to the progesterone suppositories though. Right now I'm just trying not to get ahead of myself....I'm a little gun-shy since my experience last time. Just praying for good betas and ultrasound.[-o&lt;


----------



## hmommy219

Hi girls! My beta came in this morning at 1001!!! I'm amazed because last time my beta was 96 and I thought that was great! Lol.. :dance: I'm 13 days past transfer so I have to go back Wednesday to see if it doubles. I'm still holding my breath.

How is everyone feeling? :hugs:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey hmommy:happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations that is great news :hugs:
Hey pbl how are you are you getting any symptoms?

AFM just waiting for my drugs to arrive I start dr on Sunday


----------



## hmommy219

Bundles, getting that box of meds is exciting and a little overwhelming, but it's great to know you're more than half way there!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

WOW! :shock: :shock: :shock: That is a SERIOUSLY HIGH beta!!! How do you feel about multiples? :winkwink:

I'm fine, but I've been overtaken my pessimism. :nope: Can't seem to shake the sense that a miscarriage is imminent, although ostensibly all is fine. Gotta wait another week for a scan. :cry: Hoping this is just hormones inducing mood swings, as opposed to intuition.


----------



## hmommy219

Pbl, your pessimism is just hormones!!!! And as ivf-ers, I think we're just so used to things not working out that when they finally do, we put our guard up as a protection. Just keep calm and carry on :) :hugs: 

Oh and I would love twins!!! Lol....


----------



## Frustrated1

*Hmommy* congratulations, fantastic news! Seems like we might have two sets of twins on the thread given yours and pebbles high hcg results!

*Pebbles* I'm constantly having negative and worried thoughts, much to my OH's irritation. I guess it's just hard for us to believe that it might finally be happening after trying for so long. My lack of symptoms is my current worry (other than cramping, a very fat tummy, waking in the night and irritableness!).


----------



## hmommy219

Frustrated, cramping is honestly a great sign. Deep breaths. I totally understand feeling doubtful and low... I went through the wringer last time, so my guard is definitely up, but I have to push myself to enjoy and celebrate- we deserve it right!!


----------



## pbl_ge

It's so much easier to be optimistic for other people than for oneself, right?! :haha: Frustrated, hope you're having a great trip. When is next scan?

Hmommy good luck for beta tomorrow! 

AFM, feeling better, but can't freaking wait for Monday's scan. If there's a good heartbeat the chances of a live birth will be somewhere between 90-95% (lower bc I'm 36), and I will try to not worry and be happy then. :blush: So just five more days! 

Bundles, yay for dr! :happydance: How long until transfer? I don't know FET cycles very well. :shrug:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Pbl you have to think positive, I know it's easier said the done:thumbup:
Monday roll on:hugs:
Fet depends on womb lining. So I start buserelin on Sunday and take it till AF which is due on the 11th dec then I start taking oestrogen tablets until for about 10 days and then start pesseries:wacko: . Once lining is ready egg transfer can go ahead. It's roughly about 4/5 weeks from Sunday 

Hmommy good luck with beta tomorrow


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks Pebbles. Next scan is on Friday 6 Dec. 10 more days to go!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi hmommy how was your beta test?
Pbl how are you?


----------



## pbl_ge

Well we had a scan yesterday and saw a good heartbeat, but measured smaller than expected. :shrug: Doc said I shouldn't worry. Isn't that hilarious?! :rofl: 

What's up with you? :flower:


----------



## hmommy219

Hey pbl, if you heard a good, strong, heartbeat, I think that's the most important indication!! :happydance: Have you been released now to your regular obgyn? 

My second beta came in at 2146. I think my beta's seem higher because my Dr. tests later than most. My first beta was at 16dpo (13dp3dt) and from what I see on these sites, most people get a beta way sooner than that (OK, this is what I'm telling myself! lol...) :wacko:

I have to wait another week for my ultrasound....it's killing me!!!

How's everything going with you ladies? :flower:


----------



## Frustrated1

Finally had my scan today! Everything was fine. Baby was measuring the right size and had a heartbeat of 180. I can't stop looking at the photo of its little arms and legs. Hard to believe that it was only created 50 days ago and is already so developed. Am hoping to get my NT scan and blood tests in before Christmas but haven't been referred to the midwife yet. Am hoping I can get it pushed thro next week. 

How is everyone else getting on? I've pretty much had zero symptoms apart from cramping from time to time. I guess I'm lucky, but it was making me worried there was something wrong and that the meds were just hiding a MC. My poor tummy is black and blue from the fragmin injections. Only three more weeks of them to go! Christmas Day will be my last day of injecting. Have been very bloated (was in maternity jeans all this week), but have started drinking Actimel probiotic yoghurt which seems to have helped.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-12-06 at 17.12.15.png
File size: 204.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hmommy219

Oh frustrated, that's wonderful news!! And what a strong heart beat!! :happydance: I'm really bloated too..Omg it's awful! :wacko:


----------



## Frustrated1

Get some maternity jeans with the over the belly stretchy bit! They are great. I will be loath to go back to regular jeans!


----------



## hmommy219

lol.. actually, I have some maternity pants from last time, and although I'm only 6 weeks along, I'm not ashamed to admit, I've already worn a pair to work!


----------



## Frustrated1

I've got a full maternity outfit on today in an attempt to conceal my bloated tummy as we are with my OH's teenage children who do not know about the baby yet! Hopefully they will think I'm just a bit fat after my holiday!

Have you had your first scan yet? If not, do you have a date for it?


----------



## hmommy219

:laugh2: That's funny, Frustrated! :) I was told to call on Monday to schedule a scan for Thursday or Friday. My dh can take Thursday off work so I'm hoping for then. I'll be 6 weeks 5 days. When is your next appointment? I feel like my life and happiness is now measured in appointments! :dohh:


----------



## Frustrated1

Tell me about it! Until the other day, I spent all of my time in between appointments worried and counting down the days until the next one. I feel much better since the last scan though. I'm trying to book my first appointment with the midwife for next week in an attempt to get my dating / NT scan in before Christmas (I'll be 12 weeks the day after Christmas Day). I'm hoping they will see me on 23rd or 24th as they are the only days we are around, but that might be wishful thinking on my part as I'm not sure that they will be working then. I'd really like to have a further scan before we tell our parents on Christmas Day though. Am visiting my in law today and my mother in law looked at my tummy region as soon as I walked in the door! I think she is a bit suspicious as she knew back in the summer that we were going to try IVF this year. 

Good luck for next week. I hope your husband is able to go with you. It's a lovely moment when you see your baby for the first time (although at 6 weeks ours just looked like a small blob!).


----------



## hmommy219

Ooh...how amazing Christmas day will be for you to tell your family!! :xmas12: I hope you're able to book the date! 

We just got home from a Christmas party where I drank ginger ale all night and received several suspicious glances from friends ( normally they know I'd be knocking back the vino with them) :xmas4: Oh well, luckily they're too polite to ask! :)


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, I just got back from my first ultrasound, and it showed TWINS!!! :happydance: Am in a state of happy shock! lol...

My hubby and I have been through so much these past few months, so I'm just thrilled at this blessing... now just have to hope they both continue to stick!! [-o&lt; 


:cloud9:


----------



## Frustrated1

I just knew it from those high beta numbers! How amazing and exciting. I'm so pleased for you. 2014 will be a great year for us all!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hmommy that is great news congratulations!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

How is everyone?


----------



## hmommy219

I'm doing fine Bundles, just waiting to see my obgyn on Monday and hopefully get to schedule another ultrasound soon. [-o&lt; 

How are you feeling? Any news from.the other ladies? :flower:


----------



## Frustrated1

Hey Bundles and HMommy

I've had an interesting week....We have taken my step children away for a week before Christmas as they didn't want to spend Christmas or New Year with us (apparently it's boring where we live!). We picked cheap and cheerful Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic. What a mistake. 11 hours cramped in economy did not do me any good. My legs felt a bit numb and like they had pins and needles on the flight, but I didn't think much of it as I was wearing flight socks and kept walking about. Anyway, I woke up the next morning to find that my legs from knee to thigh on the backs and outer side had turned a bluey purple colour. It looked like they had a massive bruise all over them. At first I thought that perhaps my new maternity jeans had leaked dye on them, but it wouldn't wash off.

A bit of google research (always a dangerous thing!) led me to believe I might have something called cyanosis, which is where the skin turns blue due to lack of oxygen in the blood. As soon as I read that I went into a complete mad panic about the baby thinking that I'd starved it of oxygen. The hotel doctor, who spoke very little English, asked me if my legs were usually that colour (wtf??!). He said he'd never seen anything like it and sent me to hospital. 

The hospital was like something out of a bad comedy. fawlty towers springs to mind for those familiar with English comedy series. There were blood droplets on the floor of the cubicle I was put in, the sheet on the bed had marks all over all, one of which looked like is had come from an unmentionable part of the body and the gown I was given to change into before my ultrasound had clearly been worn by someone else as it had marks from ultrasound gel all over it. The most bizarre part though was when we turned round to see a local man just collapsed on the floor in the a&e department. The nurses were just walking past him and seemed to be laughing and joking about it! My doctor came over after a whole though and told me not to worry "he comes in every week"! Apparently laying on the floor is the way to get seen quickly here. I only wish I'd known - having been told I would be scanned in 10 mins after seeing the doctor I then had a wait of in excess of 4 hours before being scanned. 

In any event, out little one was fine. The abdominal scan revealed a very bouncy baby that looked like he (we refer to him as he even though we don't know the sex yet) was dancing. We also got to hear the heartbeat for for the first time, which was just magical. Scans of my legs revealed that the main arteries in the front were clear but that I had two small clots on the more minor vein in the back of the legs. The doctor (a gynaecologist) said I was the second pregnant woman in a number of days that he'd seen with the same condition in a few days. He berated me for travelling such a long distance, especially when pregnant with an IVF baby and said I shouldn't have flown. Not much use when I have to fly home on Sunday, but I think he's right. No more long distance flights for me in economy until after this little one is born. We eventually got out of the hospital after 7 hours and all I wanted to do was go back home. The next two days were spent keeping out of the water and sun as both had been banned by the doctor. All a bit boring really, but we are here for the sake of the children rather than ourselves. I must admit, I can't wait to go home. We get back on the afternoon of 23rc so it will be all systems go trying to get ready for Christmas. We haven't even bought our tree yet!

On more mundane matters, I've now had my first appointment with the midwife. She was lovely, although seemed very young to me. That's the first time another professional has made me feel old. I guess I am getting old at 34, although I still only feel in my early twenties. We are toying with the idea of a home birth, especially after our time in hospital on Monday. Just being in the hospital environment made me feel nervous. I think it would be lovely if I could be at home, especially as one midwife would be with me right from the onset of labour and a second would join towards the end. We also only live 10 mins from the hospital, so could get there quickly if we needed to. We've got our NT scan booked for 30 Dec. I can't wait to see the little one again, although I'm a bit nervous about the results of test. We also have an appointment with a consultant on 8 Jan as there is a chance the baby could have a quite severe genetic condition that my step son has.

Otherwise, all is good at this end, although I'm feeling very fat and bloated. Am aiming to start jogging again in the new year and the midwife said it should be safe. Had already put on 6lbs when I weighed myself a week ago and I feel even bigger now so am dreading getting on the scales. I wish I could blame it on the baby, but that has just caused bloating so far. The rest is down to overeating and lack of exercise (I haven't had morning sickness once).

Any news from anyone else?


----------



## hmommy219

Omg... frustrated!! That sounds like a nightmare! I had to laugh though with the Dr asking you if that was the usual color of your legs. Lol!! 

Well, on the bright side, at least you got to see and hear your little baby!! :happydance:

Feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi hmommy brilliant, what's your due date? 

Hi frustrated1 what a nightmare!!! So glad to hear it went ok. You just need to rest till you get back. Can you not upgrade your ticket to first so you have a more comfortable flight back?

I started my progynova tablets today and have my scan on 02nd jan. 
:happydance:


----------



## Frustrated1

That's great Bundles. You must be so pleased to get going! I would upgrade only the cost is $4000. Might try to see if they can do me a miles deal at the airport.


----------



## hmommy219

Yey Bundles!! Can't wait to hear about your scan...I hope the time flies for you. :) 

My due date is Aug 2nd, but if I'm still carrying twins, they told me it may be up to 4 weeks earlier.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Oh gosh that is expensive,:nope:

Hmommy aw a summer baby nice yeah they seem to not take twins to full term:shrug:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

:xmas6::xmas9:Merry Christmas ladies.xxx


----------

